# Another Newbie



## Spridon14 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi, I've currently just got two older girlies (minnie & hope) they were rescues and are just over a year old now, they have completly given me the mouse bug and so I'm on the hunt for some little ones, they are just fab and I can watch them all day! 
I also own 2 rats (millie & mollie) and 3 horses (Lottie her son Spyro and ex race horse Kraka) I also have a lovely Rex rabbit called Parsley  
I've been trying to find a forum like this for a while so I'm looking forward to Reading lots of your posts


----------



## nanette37 (Feb 1, 2010)

welcome! im also kinda new but this forum is great and i think you'll like it! :welcomeany


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi

:welcomeany

You're going to love the forum


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  I'm a rex bunny fan too, although mine are the smaller minis


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Hiiii! Welcome to our forums


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

From one Newbie to another, welcome.


----------

